# Alweld, Blazer Weldbilt?



## grizwilson (Apr 12, 2013)

Trying to decide what brand, know I want a 18 48 .80 gauge to run with my 25 merc jet. Split rear seat, side livewell, front deck storage. Know I may be opening a ford vs chevy topic but would like opinions. Thanks
griz


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 12, 2013)

Personally wouldn't get anything bigger then a 16' 48" with that size motor but that's just me. I'd go with the blazer sport or SS myself. They just seem like a faster boat, never see any quick weldbuilts or alwelds around here.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 12, 2013)

Its all Blazers and Allwelds around here.

Weldbuilts went extinct.

Story is, Allwelds are a tiny tiny bit better built, with a little stronger transom, but a Blazer Sport or the SS look a million times better.

if you want a traditional old school jon boat, Allweld is it, but if you want a little sportier boat, go Blazer.

also, the 25 will probably do alright on the 1848, but that is a pretty long and narrow boat for a 25 hp.

i run a 1856 with a 60/40 and it doesnt have a spare hp


----------



## grizwilson (Apr 16, 2013)

grizwilson said:


> Trying to decide what brand, know I want a 18 48 .80 gauge to run with my 25 merc jet. Split rear seat, side livewell, front deck storage. Know I may be opening a ford vs chevy topic but would like opinions. Thanks
> griz



All, Thanks for the input so far, I cerrtianly did not provide enough information. First fast is not an issue, have a bass boat with a 250 that can provide speed. Sporty and looks are not an issue, I am a 55 yr. old man with many dollars invested with Budwizer to develop my body, anything that shines reflects off my bald head. This boat will be just for fishing. It will be painted gray all over, thinking of using Wetlander on the bottom: 
https://airboatcoatings.com/

Agreed most boats I see are Blazer or Alweld, but like the few Weldbilt I see, from the website appears more southern duck boats:
https://www.weldbilt.net/index.html

The reason for size, like being stable for fishing, my oldest son has CP, and trying to stay under 25 hp limit on the 11 pt. friend is running 1848 Alweld with 25 etech does fine with two in the boat, think a Tahatsu 40/25 might handle 3 better. Thanks for the helps and inputs so far.


----------

